# just had thyroidectomy..sore throat



## freespirit63 (Jan 30, 2010)

New here, just had my thyroid removed, 7 nodules. This all happened very quickly. How long does it hurt to swallow?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

freespirit63 said:


> New here, just had my thyroid removed, 7 nodules. This all happened very quickly. How long does it hurt to swallow?


Oh, my goodness!! Hi and welcome!! You sound in pain! When did you have the surgery?

What was/is your diagnosis? Hyper/Graves', Hashimoto's, Cancer? Did you get the path report back yet?


----------



## freespirit63 (Jan 30, 2010)

wow thank you for your quick response. My surgery was on Thursday morning. I have a normal thyroid function but suddenly dr discovered lumps and was biopsied with inconclusive results so thyroid had to removed and thats when they discovered 7 lumps instead of 2 as they though previously. I am just taking tylenol extra strenght now and finding my throat is sore and hurts to talk more then 5 min conversation and wanted to know if its normal


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome,

I just had a lobectomy on Monday afternoon, and from my experience I can say that the sore throat went in 3 days. Other muscle soreness (chest, shoulders, neck) was more prominent than the sore throat for me.

Talking for too long is still uncomfortable, but it's not really painful; I just feel like I have a weak voice.

They didn't give you Tylenol with codeine? That's what I have, but I haven't needed too much of it, so I guess Tylenol will work for you.



freespirit63 said:


> wow thank you for your quick response. My surgery was on Thursday morning. I have a normal thyroid function but suddenly dr discovered lumps and was biopsied with inconclusive results so thyroid had to removed and thats when they discovered 7 lumps instead of 2 as they though previously. I am just taking tylenol extra strenght now and finding my throat is sore and hurts to talk more then 5 min conversation and wanted to know if its normal


----------



## freespirit63 (Jan 30, 2010)

i have tylonol 3 but i find i dont need it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

freespirit63 said:


> wow thank you for your quick response. My surgery was on Thursday morning. I have a normal thyroid function but suddenly dr discovered lumps and was biopsied with inconclusive results so thyroid had to removed and thats when they discovered 7 lumps instead of 2 as they though previously. I am just taking tylenol extra strenght now and finding my throat is sore and hurts to talk more then 5 min conversation and wanted to know if its normal


I certainly believe it is normal since you had quite the surgery Thursday morning. Meanwhile, you can ice down your neck you know. I hope somebody told you that. And enjoy ice cream, jello and other cold soothing feel good foods!! Chocolate pudding?? Frozen yogurt, popsicles? Try not to talk.

If you are in doubt, do call your doctor tomorrow morning though.

You are the perfect example of what I try to tell everyone about sonograms and such. Many nodules just do not show up. Radioactive uptake scans are better and I wonder if you had that? Just to satisfy my curiosity?

So, you don't have the pathology report yet, do you? I will be curious about that as well!

Good thing you had it out, I am thinking.

Now, put that voice of yours to rest. You have been through quite the ordeal.


----------



## freespirit63 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had ultrasound and fan biopsy that showed inconclusive


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

How are you feeling today? How's the throat?


----------



## freespirit63 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you for your concern, I am doing very well. I used to have a weird feeling in my throat preop felt like something stuck in my throat, I used to think it was tied into something else, some of that feeling is gone but some of it still there, gotta talk to my ENT about that when I see him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

freespirit63 said:


> New here, just had my thyroid removed, 7 nodules. This all happened very quickly. How long does it hurt to swallow?


Hope you are feeling better today?? You said something about still feeling something in your throat still? Maybe it is swollen but it sure would be wise to talk to your doc about it as you have said you are going to do.


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Glad that you are doing well. I had the lump in throat feeling prior to surgery as well. Before I knew about my thyroid nodule, I had assumed that they lump in my throat was due to acid reflux. However, the lump in throat sensation is better now, but just since Monday. You may have to give it some time for the swelling to subside completely before the sensation goes away.


----------

